# ZMA and/or Trib to help get rid of gyno???



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, im 17 and have gyno because of my age and it should hopefully just go away with time according to the internet lol.

But i was wondering as gyno is caused by too much estrogen, would taking ZMA and tribulus help get rid of it at all?

And would taking either of them mess anything up with me been 17?

Even if they won't help with the gyno would they still be beneficial to me?

Any help would be great :thumb:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Have you ever took any sort of gear mate?????

Just curious why you have got gyno????


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Zma wont help gyno but gives ya some funky dreamz, which reminds me to get some more.


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Never taken any gear or anything like that.

I think you get gyno in your teenage years because your body makes a load of test then trys to levle it out by creating some eostrogen and just generally have mad hormones. I think they have settled now prittey much just i seem to be left with gyno.

At least i think thats how it works im not quite shure, but either way i have gyno and have never taken gear.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

Actually the Zinc in ZMA will help as it's one of the most powerful natural AI's.

Try supplementing with Zinc seperately during the day at 50mg doses with meals but away from dairy.

What is your body fat like?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

dan-mel said:


> Never taken any gear or anything like that.
> 
> I think you get gyno in your teenage years because your body makes a load of test then trys to levle it out by creating some eostrogen and just generally have mad hormones. I think they have settled now prittey much just i seem to be left with gyno.
> 
> At least i think thats how it works im not quite shure, but either way i have gyno and have never taken gear.


Yes your right. Read my post here about it:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/48389-gynecomastia-male-breast-development-2.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm 17 too, but I dont have any problem with Gyno and I have never done gear. I have a small amount of fat around by pecs though which is predominantly round the nipple area but I think that is just how fat distributes itself around that area. My bf% is 14/15% so its just fat which can be lost with diet, maybe you are the same? What is your BF%?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I have since studied and there is such thing as onset teen gyno. Google it!


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Im probly around 12-13% as a guess so its not because im fat.

Its not 'normal' fat as it's much harder, it's a lump on both sides under the nipples.

Hers a quote from www.gynecomastia.com

"As many as 65% of teenage boys have gynecomastia. In 90% of those teenage boys, gynecomastia goes away on its own in 2 to 3 years."

I woudn't of even know i had it if i didn't threads on this site.

I got ZMA and trib through the post today so i will try them, even if it doesn't work im shure they wont harm me so it's worth a go. :beer:


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Well i have been taking them for just under 2 weeks and they havent done anything for the gyno, although its not too bad anyway. But i have had a few odd dreams which i vividly remember lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I've got it too mate, had it since I was 14 and I'm now nearly 17.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Dan,

6-OXO *might* be an OTC option AI for you. PA has claimed in the past it would work at treating gyno. I've also seen Formestane claimed as an option.

You'd need to do some research though...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Eat lots of broccoli aswell


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ive used zma and trib a lot never helped gyno though.


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Tall said:


> Dan,
> 
> 6-OXO *might* be an OTC option AI for you. PA has claimed in the past it would work at treating gyno. I've also seen Formestane claimed as an option.
> 
> You'd need to do some research though...


I have just had a look, it seems prittey good when i have some spare money i will give it a go. It should hopefully work though as it aparently will lower eostrogen levels. :beer:

The zma and trib has done nothing i have now stopped taking it.


----------

